# what eng?



## TBURB (Sep 1, 2004)

Can I get some suggestions on what eng to put into my mrx3?
I want to go up against rb-c4's and nova-rossi!!!!

I need a fast eng to compete without the big cost!!! I know hard to do?

The local hobby shop suggested the dynamite 26?

I'm really need some help I don't want to spend my money and be disappointed. If I have to spend the big buck I will...


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

The MRX3 is a 1/8 model right? The .26 won't be legal for racing. You're gonna need a .21 I would look at what OS has to offer.


----------



## TBURB (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks I will give them a look....


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

either that or look at Jb or Rb (forget which one it is) concepts they have some sweet engines


----------

